# Frozen Wash Cloth?



## JillyBean40 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi all, my husband was chatting with a woman he works with the other day and mentioned we had a 10 week old "land shark" at home...lol She told him to wet a wash cloth and put it in the freezer. Once it freezes, to give it to the puppy to chew on. She said it really helps with teething. 

My first reaction when dh told me this was no. Reading all the posts on this board of sock swallowing, hair scrunchies, etc. I would think it would be dangerous...even if it's frozen?

What do you all think??


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I use to get a thick clean washcloth & freeze for my teething puppy, I always supervised. I also gave him frozen carrots


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

I've heard WAY too many stories about dogs swallowing socks, etc. and needing emergency surgery. Plus, chewing on washcloths is probably not a habit you want your pup getting into. When mine was teething we always gave him big ice cubes to chew on (supervised). Also, there are a lot of chew toys that you can freeze, that you can find at almost any pet store. Rivers loved those. They just sat in my freezer and anytime he had the urge to chew I would give him one of those and he would be content (until it unfroze).


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

I did this as well my puppy really enjoyed them. I would put a bunch of knots in the cloth. The cloths were at least the size of my puppies head so he would have had to put a bit of effort in to rip it up and swallow any of it. He never did but if you are supervising it shouldn't be a problem any ways.

My puppy had toys made up of fleece, rags, socks all kinds of things that are similar to our things around the house and I never had any issues teaching him to differentiate between his toys and our stuff.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I never did it as I never thought of it. Sounds like a good idea as long as the item is knotted and fairly big. What about freezing those tug ropes that pet stores sell. 

I used to buy all sorts of freezable teething rings for my kids and it seemed to have helped them with teething.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I used the frozen cloth too after tying a knot in it since he tended to chew on the knot rather than shred the ends. I also froze raw whole carrots- they get to those hard to reach back teeth


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't do this with Kaos because it could be difficult down the road to teach her it isn't ok to chew on the wash cloth that fell from the laundry basket

Kaos is teething heavily right now her favorites are an antler and a nubby rubber bone that is made by Kong


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

I used to freeze a rope dog toy !!!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I've always filled the kong with goodies, ran it under water and froze it. Takes time and really helps with the gums. 

Barb- do you freeze the antlers too or are they just for chewing? My big does don't seem impressed with them but I'm sure the new pup will like it.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I do not freeze the antlers.

I must say both dogs :wub: the antlers - I have to make sure there are either none down or 2 down!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Anything that can be knotted, soaked in water (or even chicken or beef broth), and frozen is great for a teething puppy. Of course, as with just about anything a puppy chews, you don't want to give it to them when you can't supervise them. If they seem to be trying to eat it rather than just chew it you take it away.


----------

